# It's not easy being green (frog and beetle)



## HeavenHell (May 16, 2012)

Took these photos today (handheld) with my Canon T2i and a Tamron 90mm macro. Image Stability, blah, who needs it


----------



## rwmson (May 16, 2012)

Great shots there HH! If it were me, I would have cropped the distracting stem out of the bug pic.


----------



## HeavenHell (May 16, 2012)

Thank you! Good point on the beetle photo. I cropped it to get it to 10x8, perhaps I can do so in the other direction. Thanks for the comments.


----------

